
App as contraceptive? - anjalik
https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/09/mobile-app-approved-as-an-alternative-contraceptive/
======
michaelsbradley
See also: Symptothermal method, Ovulation method, et al.[1] They're not "apps"
but they've been around and have been learned and used successfully (to avoid
or achieve pregnancy) for years and years... despite the fact that Natural
Family Planning (NFP) is often thought (by reporters and others) to be
synonymous with (only) the "rhythm method" of yore. Calendar-based methods and
tools continue to be refined as well, e.g. CycleBeads[2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fertility_awareness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fertility_awareness)

[&] [https://ccli.org/](https://ccli.org/)

[&] [http://www.woomb.org/](http://www.woomb.org/)

[&]
[http://naprotechnology.com/naprotext.htm](http://naprotechnology.com/naprotext.htm)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CycleBeads](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CycleBeads)

[&] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calendar-
based_contraceptive_m...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calendar-
based_contraceptive_methods)

